# Freestanding Feeder?



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a question that I would like some feedback on.

Normally with my hives I run each hive with it's own feeder, I use a combination of different types depending on my set-up. This year my son is being introduced into beekeeping with 3 hives of his own. Here's the question... He wants to set up his hives in a row and use a shared freestanding feeder. This is new to me, has anyone seen something like this?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Know a bee keeper a big commercial out fit in Alvinston Ont. they use a open feeding method and don't seem to mind al the other wasp and hornets getting a free meal.

I would just go with a hive top feeder that holds about a gallon and a half of syrup.

 Al


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Open feeding can cause robbing. I learned the hard way. If open feeding do it away from the hives.


----------

